# Add rear USB port to Pioneer AVH-P3200BT



## bobcarson

So, I liked all the features of the Pioneer AVH-P3200BT HU except the front usb port. I use my Ipod all the time, and didn't like the cable hanging out over the dash. Fortunately, this is an easy mod.

I disassembled the HU, and pulled out the small circuit board that has the usb port connected. On the back of the board, directly on the opposite side from the usb port, you can see 4 metal prongs sticking through. This is where the usb port connections interface with the circuit board. I bought a cheap usb extension (male to female) cable and cut off the male end. There are 4 wires in a usb cable [red(power), black(ground), green(data+), white(data-)]. I used the plug I cut off the end to make sure I matched the correct wire to the correct prong on the circuit board and soldered them to the board. (The usb plug can only go in one way, so just pop open the plug and see which wire goes to which pin in the plug)

That's all there is to it. I routed the usb cable through the HU and out a small space in the back of the housing and reassembled. So, I was left with a usb pigtail with female connector hanging out. Ran the ipod cable from there into the glove box and it works perfectly. Ipod even charges while plugged in. If you want ipod video on this player, you would need to also solder a 3.5mm headphone cable to the aux port just below the usb in the same way. 

I can also still use the front usb for flash drives, etc. though I'm sure you need to disconnect the ipod before plugging in a flash drive since both ports are on the same circuit.


----------



## The Baron Groog

Nice post, sticky please mods!


----------



## bobcarson

I thought I would post a couple of pics. It's not a tutorial, but the pics may help someone interested in trying this out.

Here is a pic of the back side of the touchscreen. There are 5 screws you have to take out (one at each corner of the touchscreen and one in the center). Then, you pop out the whole panel (including the silver metal frame you can see the edge of) with the touchscreen from the black plastic surround. This gives you access to the USB port circuit board (the smaller board on the right under the metal housing). There is one screw that holds this board in place.









In this pic you can see a bit closer the new usb cable running to the back side of the usb port. Sorry, these are the only pics I took. Directly under the metal housing are the 4 metal prongs for the usb port. You solder the 4 usb wires directly to these prongs.


----------



## RobZ06

Sorry for rebumping but you are the only person to do this mod other then a youtube video where a person doesn't show how to do it -_-.
I'm assuming this would also work with a Pioneer AVH2300?
Is it a tight fit trying to solder the usb to the prongs since it seems like it is under the metal covering? can you take off the metal covering?


----------

